# Inexpensive vacation destinations



## vraiblonde

I'm stuck on Myrtle Beach because 1) I love it there; and 2) hotels are very reasonable.  So where are some other cool places where prices are comparable?  I did a Google search for affordable vacation ideas and all those stupid sites seem to think that $300/night is a reasonable hotel room.  

To give you an idea, the place I stay in MB is an oceanfront suite with full kitchen and balcony, gorgeous hotel right on the boardwalk and convenient to pretty much everything.  Off-season it's around $80/night and peak season is still under $150.

So what else within a reasonable driving distance is similar to that kind of deal?  I want to go somewhere new.


----------



## DQ2B

Well, it's not within driving distance but I just took a five day cruise from Miami. Cruise was $330, airfare was $202 round trip. Thought that was a darn good deal.


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> I'm stuck on Myrtle Beach because 1) I love it there; and 2) hotels are very reasonable.  So where are some other cool places where prices are comparable?  I did a Google search for affordable vacation ideas and all those stupid sites seem to think that $300/night is a reasonable hotel room.
> 
> To give you an idea, the place I stay in MB is an oceanfront suite with full kitchen and balcony, gorgeous hotel right on the boardwalk and convenient to pretty much everything.  Off-season it's around $80/night and peak season is still under $150.
> 
> So what else within a reasonable driving distance is similar to that kind of deal?  I want to go somewhere new.



Florida Keys, just stay away from Key West.


----------



## GoodnessME

vraiblonde said:


> I'm stuck on Myrtle Beach because 1) I love it there; and 2) hotels are very reasonable.  So where are some other cool places where prices are comparable?  I did a Google search for affordable vacation ideas and all those stupid sites seem to think that $300/night is a reasonable hotel room.
> 
> To give you an idea, the place I stay in MB is an oceanfront suite with full kitchen and balcony, gorgeous hotel right on the boardwalk and convenient to pretty much everything.  Off-season it's around $80/night and peak season is still under $150.
> 
> So what else within a reasonable driving distance is similar to that kind of deal?  I want to go somewhere new.



I have a timeshare for 3 bedrooms/3bathroom 5 star resort in Kissimmee (sp) Fla. I will rent to you for $1000 for 7 nights Columbus Day Week in October.....


----------



## Hessian

Look up the town of "Oriental" NC...about 25 min from New Bern. You feel like you walked into Solomons 40 years ago.
Well kept, town theatre, Unique stores in Victorian charm, just a few amusing restaurants. We stay at a waterfront lodge...90.00/night
Day trip to New Bern for lots of Great things to see/do. NO CROWDS.


----------



## Dakota

Hessian said:


> Look up the town of "Oriental" NC...about 25 min from New Bern. You feel like you walked into Solomons 40 years ago.
> Well kept, town theatre, Unique stores in Victorian charm, just a few amusing restaurants. We stay at a waterfront lodge...90.00/night
> Day trip to New Bern for lots of Great things to see/do. NO CROWDS.




I just booked a trip to OBX but had I seen this beforehand, I might have considered and even chosen Oriental, NC.  The sail boats are very appealing.  

This is actually a good thread.  I am doing something out of my norm this year and taking my youngest (soon to be 16) on a trip somewhere, just haven't decided yet, where??  I have accumulated a considerable amount of leave and thought I would be using it this month to have my kidney removed (it hasn't worked since I was 8 or 9 years old which I mentioned in another thread) but after several consults with specialist I have opted to keep it.    So... I wanna take a trip but my husband doesn't nor cannot take any other time off than what he planned to take to go to OBX.  His office is in dire straights being so short-handed with numerous retirements and reshuffling. 

So far we have thought of Gettysburg or Williamsburg.  He is NOT into amusement parks but loves the beach, history and technology.... so I'm open for suggestions also.  

And like Vrai... I'm not looking to pay a crap load for a hotel/motel either.  I just want a clean place to sleep and shower.  They don't have to provide me a coffee pot either.  I'll bring my own.


----------



## getbent

Dakota said:


> I just booked a trip to OBX but had I seen this beforehand, I might have considered and even chosen Oriental, NC.  The sail boats are very appealing.
> 
> This is actually a good thread.  I am doing something out of my norm this year and taking my youngest (soon to be 16) on a trip somewhere, just haven't decided yet, where??  I have accumulated a considerable amount of leave and thought I would be using it this month to have my kidney removed (it hasn't worked since I was 8 or 9 years old which I mentioned in another thread) but after several consults with specialist I have opted to keep it.    So... I wanna take a trip but my husband doesn't nor cannot take any other time off than what he planned to take to go to OBX.  His office is in dire straights being so short-handed with numerous retirements and reshuffling.
> 
> So far we have thought of Gettysburg or Williamsburg.  He is NOT into amusement parks but loves the beach, history and technology.... so I'm open for suggestions also.
> 
> And like Vrai... I'm not looking to pay a crap load for a hotel/motel either.  I just want a clean place to sleep and shower.  They don't have to provide me a coffee pot either.  I'll bring my own.



My kids love amusement parks.  They'd spend an entire vacation at one.  Not me, one day and I'm good.  I like beaches, warm water, renting some bicycles to cruies around on, maybe a little fishing, some shopping, snorkeling and some sightseeing.


----------



## migtig

We love to go to Winchester VA.  Apple picking, wineries, historic battlefields, a funky downtown, museums, fine dining, comfort food, shopping, and basically something for everybody.  We stay right outside the town proper, with our dogs, for a nominal cost in room with a kitchen.  We hit the wineries for wine tastings (and every one so far has allowed our dogs to come too), the farmer's market, go into the "city" and visit stores we don't have locally, and got to the historic downtown for free entertainment, good food and all kinds of original dining, drinking and shops (which are dog friendly as well and have outdoor seating).
Oh and most importantly, they have a Waffle House.


----------



## Christy

I found the perfect little cabin near Luray.  It's right on the river, and it is heaven.


----------



## Christy

Dakota said:


> This is actually a good thread.  I am doing something out of my norm this year and taking my youngest (soon to be 16) on a trip somewhere, just haven't decided yet, where??
> 
> .



If your kid is into winter activities, take him to Canaan Valley and Blackwater Falls WV.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gN9MPSB3UY

http://canaanresort.com/winter/activities/


----------



## migtig

Christy said:


> I found the perfect little cabin near Luray.  It's right on the river, and it is heaven.



That looks great.  Could you post the info?


----------



## Christy

migtig said:


> That looks great.  Could you post the info?



Here ya go.  http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p319398  Although I am hesitant to share because I will be annoyed if the place is always booked.


----------



## migtig

Christy said:


> Here ya go.  http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p319398  Although I am hesitant to share because I will be annoyed if the place is always booked.



Thanks!


----------



## RoseRed

I need a vacation this summer.  I went to California twice last year, but not all for fun.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> Here ya go.  http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p319398  Although I am hesitant to share because I will be annoyed if the place is always booked.



Now why did you have to go do that?


----------



## tuffenuff2

We just got back from a weekend trip to Atlanta to do the Walking Dead tours. It was great. There is so much to see and do in Atlanta. Very reasonable hotel prices for the downtown area. A long drive for two nights but well worth it. Might be an idea for a sixteen year old- or anybody since I'm in my forties.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> Now why did you have to go do that?



I know.   I shoulda just PM'd it.  It's my guilt, I figured it would be a douche move to post about it and post pics and not share where it is.


----------



## migtig

Christy said:


> I know.   I shoulda just PM'd it.  It's my guilt, I figured it would be a douche move to post about it and post pics and not share where it is.



Delete it!  LOL


----------



## FED_UP

Christy said:


> I found the perfect little cabin near Luray.  It's right on the river, and it is heaven.



I did not see a direct TV dish. What was the cost? Nice looking area.


----------



## FED_UP

DQ2B said:


> Well, it's not within driving distance but I just took a five day cruise from Miami. Cruise was $330, airfare was $202 round trip. Thought that was a darn good deal.



Was the trip to the Bahamas?


----------



## Dakota

tuffenuff2 said:


> We just got back from a weekend trip to Atlanta to do the Walking Dead tours. It was great. There is so much to see and do in Atlanta. Very reasonable hotel prices for the downtown area. A long drive for two nights but well worth it. Might be an idea for a sixteen year old- or anybody since I'm in my forties.



You have no idea how much my son would LOVE that...


----------



## DQ2B

FED_UP said:


> Was the trip to the Bahamas?



No, Caribbean.


----------



## MommaBird

Vrai...I'd love to know where you stay.  We haven't been there in several years and are planning to go this summer.  Sounds like a place we should check out.

Thanks!



vraiblonde said:


> I'm stuck on Myrtle Beach because 1) I love it there; and 2) hotels are very reasonable.  So where are some other cool places where prices are comparable?  I did a Google search for affordable vacation ideas and all those stupid sites seem to think that $300/night is a reasonable hotel room.
> 
> To give you an idea, the place I stay in MB is an oceanfront suite with full kitchen and balcony, gorgeous hotel right on the boardwalk and convenient to pretty much everything.  Off-season it's around $80/night and peak season is still under $150.
> 
> So what else within a reasonable driving distance is similar to that kind of deal?  I want to go somewhere new.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Ask afjess where she is going on her honeymoon(s).


----------



## Pete

I tried to book a room in Key West last night and it was $600 a night for almost all of them.


----------



## belvak

vraiblonde said:


> I'm stuck on Myrtle Beach because 1) I love it there; and 2) hotels are very reasonable.
> So what else within a reasonable driving distance is similar to that kind of deal?  I want to go somewhere new.



We're headed to Myrtle Beach in March! If you like small towns, Bedford, PA (small town charm, lots of covered bridges, a buffalo farm, and Gravity Hill) and Johnstown, PA (Inclined Plane, the Tomahawks (North American Hockey League, and the Johnstown Flood Museum) are pretty neat. Another nice place to visit is Bushkill Falls in the Poconos. There are eight waterfalls, the tallest is over 100 feet. Lots of hiking and climbing steps!


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> We love to go to Winchester VA.  Apple picking, wineries, historic battlefields, a funky downtown, museums, fine dining, comfort food, shopping, and basically something for everybody.  We stay right outside the town proper, with our dogs, for a nominal cost in room with a kitchen.  We hit the wineries for wine tastings (and every one so far has allowed our dogs to come too), the farmer's market, go into the "city" and visit stores we don't have locally, and got to the historic downtown for free entertainment, good food and all kinds of original dining, drinking and shops (which are dog friendly as well and have outdoor seating).
> Oh and most importantly, they have a Waffle House.



That's exactly what I had planned to do for Valentine's weekend. Damn kids and their dental work ruined that.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:


> Ask afjess where she is going on her honeymoon(s).



Key West.


----------



## tuffenuff2

Dakota said:


> You have no idea how much my son would LOVE that...



It was great. Got to see lots of the locations and the guides were actual zombies on the show. A lot of background information- very informative. There were  two teenage boys there and they were having a blast!!!! We did both tours. Atlanta movie tours. We stayed at the Marriott Residence Inn on Peachtree st. It was only about $120 a night including hot breakfast.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:


> I tried to book a room in Key West last night and it was $600 a night for almost all of them.



Stay on base.  You can get a nice house/ apartment for cheap for a week.


----------



## vraiblonde

MommaBird said:


> Vrai...I'd love to know where you stay.  We haven't been there in several years and are planning to go this summer.  Sounds like a place we should check out.
> 
> Thanks!



Bayview Resort  http://www.bayviewresort.com/

But there are a bunch of really nice hotels right on the boardwalk for reasonable prices.  If you go here: http://www.visitmyrtlebeach.com and click on Hotels, you can sort through them by location and amenities.


----------



## GURPS

migtig said:


> Oh and most importantly, they have a Waffle House.


----------



## GURPS

tuffenuff2 said:


> We just got back from a weekend trip to Atlanta to do the Walking Dead tours. It was great. There is so much to see and do in Atlanta.





did you go to the World of Coke Museum ?


----------



## getbent

migtig said:


> We love to go to Winchester VA.  Apple picking, wineries, historic battlefields, a funky downtown, museums, fine dining, comfort food, shopping, and basically something for everybody.  We stay right outside the town proper, with our dogs, for a nominal cost in room with a kitchen.  We hit the wineries for wine tastings (and every one so far has allowed our dogs to come too), the farmer's market, go into the "city" and visit stores we don't have locally, and got to the historic downtown for free entertainment, good food and all kinds of original dining, drinking and shops (which are dog friendly as well and have outdoor seating).
> Oh and most importantly, they have a Waffle House.



That sounds awesome!  We have 3 dogs, 1 large & 2 giant breed.  Hard to find places that let you bring that many or that big.


----------



## getbent

tuffenuff2 said:


> We just got back from a weekend trip to Atlanta to do the Walking Dead tours. It was great. There is so much to see and do in Atlanta. Very reasonable hotel prices for the downtown area. A long drive for two nights but well worth it. Might be an idea for a sixteen year old- or anybody since I'm in my forties.



Ooh! I love the Walking Dead, that sounds fun. Kids could probably care less.  They don't watch.


----------



## tuffenuff2

GURPS said:


> did you go to the World of Coke Museum ?



Did not have time but got a great picture of the coke sign from the bus.


----------



## migtig

getbent said:


> That sounds awesome!  We have 3 dogs, 1 large & 2 giant breed.  Hard to find places that let you bring that many or that big.



By now we pretty much know where to go, but we still double check with a phone call before we head out. Bluemont Vineyard is our favorite dog friendly one.  They do have chickens and other very well behaved dogs on property.  Tastings are usually upstairs (which means my husband has to carry one of the dogs (he's scared going down) but they do have a downstairs testing area but you need to find out the times in advance for the lower level.  If you have giant breeds I would recommend that versus those stairs.  We usually get a platter of food, sit outside with the dogs and a bottle of wine for us and a bowl of water for them.  Fabulous view!  Veramar Vineyard is our second favorite, they have several outdoor sitting areas and food as well.  They do have an outside set-up for tastings.  In the fall they have little fire pits going.  They do have a small pond real close, not sure if you have water crazy ones, but a head's up on that.  Best place to eat is in old town Winchester called "One Block West".  It is pricey but worth it.  You'll need reservations and he has outdoor seating for the dog friendly.  But many of the restaurants and pubs in old town have outdoor seating, water bowls are situated outside many of the stores.  But we tend to carry a collapsible bowl.


----------



## getbent

migtig said:


> By now we pretty much know where to go, but we still double check with a phone call before we head out. Bluemont Vineyard is our favorite dog friendly one.  They do have chickens and other very well behaved dogs on property.  Tastings are usually upstairs (which means my husband has to carry one of the dogs (he's scared going down) but they do have a downstairs testing area but you need to find out the times in advance for the lower level.  If you have giant breeds I would recommend that versus those stairs.  We usually get a platter of food, sit outside with the dogs and a bottle of wine for us and a bowl of water for them.  Fabulous view!  Veramar Vineyard is our second favorite, they have several outdoor sitting areas and food as well.  They do have an outside set-up for tastings.  In the fall they have little fire pits going.  They do have a small pond real close, not sure if you have water crazy ones, but a head's up on that.  Best place to eat is in old town Winchester called "One Block West".  It is pricey but worth it.  You'll need reservations and he has outdoor seating for the dog friendly.  But many of the restaurants and pubs in old town have outdoor seating, water bowls are situated outside many of the stores.  But we tend to carry a collapsible bowl.



Awesome!  Thanks for the info.  Hubby keeps saying we need to get a camper so we can take them with us.  Most camp sites do not allow dogs that big or that many.  Plus the dogs cannot be left unattended while you go swim or something.


----------



## Hannibal

I am a low-key person.  Love vacation in the OBX down south of Bonner Bridge where there are few houses and not a lot of commercial things.  Not a fan of the north towns especially during season (Duck, Kitty Hawk, Nags Head, etc) as it's too busy for me.  Find me a nice porch, a beer, a grill and my family, and I am good.  Also like sitting on the beach all day drowning worms (or mullet).  Not to sound too old (I am mid-30's) but I thought this might put my suggestions in perpective (in no particular order):

1. Chicoteauge, VA (Assateague, VA).  Small town.  Good access to the beach.  Crowded during summer season but pretty open in shoulders/off-season.  Decent options for food.  Good options for low-key housing/motels and good prices.

2. Lake Gaston, VA/NC.  Nothing around the area to do but the lake is nice and a good scene.  Summers aren't too busy/crazy.  Good swimming, fishing and boating.  You can rent houses weekly or in groups of days.  Easy 4 hour drive.  Beautiful scenery.

3.  Any place along Shanandoah Ridge/Skyline.  You can rent cabins cheap.  Lots of cool restaurants and sites.  Luray, etc.  

4.  Gatlingburg / Pigeon Forge, TN.  A bit futher (about 7 hours).  Can rent beautiful cabins at good pricing.  Access to Dollywood which is fantastic (surprisingly).  Gatlingburg has LOTS to do for people of all ages.  Generally just a cool place to visit.  Summers aren't too crowded.  Scenery is amazing (Smokies).  Food options are plentiful.  Dollywood is loaded.

5.  Something cool I want to do when my kids are a bit older is to take part in one of those trips where you raft down the Potomac.  You raft for a bit and stop and camp.  Meals are made and you sit back and relax.  I've heard great things about it but you obviously have to have a bit of "outdoors" in you.  Not roughing it but it is outside (you might have to learn to pop a squat at some point). 

6. Rent an RV and drive.  Gas prices are down.  Pick a location within range and go.


----------



## sockgirl77

Hannibal said:


> I am a low-key person.  Love vacation in the OBX down south of Bonner Bridge where there are few houses and not a lot of commercial things.  Not a fan of the north towns especially during season (Duck, Kitty Hawk, Nags Head, etc) as it's too busy for me.



Duck usually is not bad, even during peak season. Corolla is another great northern OBX town. Southern Shores (part of Kitty Hawk) is also great during the peak season. I definitely agree with Nags Head though. That place is a madhouse year round!


----------



## NextJen

One of these days I'd like to do the Kentucky Bourbon Trail tour.  Has anyone ever done that?


----------



## lilblondeone19

We love South Nags Head and go twice a year now for a week.  We did our honeymoon in Key West at the Casa Marina and loved it.  We did our 1 year anniversary in Smithfield, Va at Smithfield Station.  Not a lot to do, but great hotel and exactly what we were looking for.


----------



## JenniferCNJR

Christy said:


> I found the perfect little cabin near Luray.  It's right on the river, and it is heaven.



We stayed in this cabin last weekend and it was absolutely amazing.  The pictures do not do it justice.  The owners were wonderful, the cabin was clean and comfortable and had many staples.
I cannot wait to go back and spend longer than a weekend.  Thank you Christy for the suggestion!


----------



## vraiblonde

NextJen said:


> One of these days I'd like to do the Kentucky Bourbon Trail tour.  Has anyone ever done that?



Yes, and you should do it.  Louisville is a really nice city and they def take their bourbon seriously.


----------



## black dog

NextJen said:


> One of these days I'd like to do the Kentucky Bourbon Trail tour.  Has anyone ever done that?



I see your post is two year old, but The Eagle Riders ( motorcycles ) at the aerie I belong to do the Trail about every two years. They have a good time when they go.  
 I've stopped at J Daniel's and Makers Mark... Time well spent.


----------



## limblips

Not inexpensive but it is on my bucket list.  The Scotch Whisky tour of Scotland.  And no, not Scotland, MD.


----------

